

Free 6 week long Big Data bootcamps for PhDs and postdocs compared - beyonsense
http://www.bootcamps.in/compare/1/59,60/data-incubator-vs-insight-data-science/

======
agibsonccc
It's 12 weeks, (disclaimer: I teach here) I would also look in to zipfian
academy in San Francisco.

https//zipfianacademy.com/

Our graduates go to tesla,facebook, among others. We have applications now:
[https://zipfiancollective.wufoo.com/forms/zipfian-
academy/](https://zipfiancollective.wufoo.com/forms/zipfian-academy/)

------
mashasha
are there any similar programs in Chicago area?

